
You can program your BB-8 using JavaScript - deadprogram
https://github.com/orbotix/sphero.js
======
danso
BB-8 was a great character and I wouldn't mind purchasing the bot with its
movie-merchandising premium, but it seems like its customizability has been
rendered to something more limited than owners of other Sphero products are
used to...can anyone comment on this? [https://sphero.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/205957950-Q-Wil...](https://sphero.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/205957950-Q-Will-any-other-Sphero-apps-work-with-BB-8-)

